# PFT post-solo dunking in -25C!!!



## Bo (12 Feb 2007)

Yes, the wonderful tradition of dunking solo students in a tub of freezing water continues here in beautiful Portage.

BTW, I know I laugh like a girl. 

Enjoy the vid  ;D

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3963292388229925682&q=post-solo+dunking&hl=en


----------



## dardt (12 Feb 2007)

I concur, you do laugh like a girl  ;D

Nice video, cheers


----------



## Bograt (13 Feb 2007)

Congrats Learning! 

Tell Clarke he is "REEDICULOUS"

Looking forward to seeing you in the Jaw.

Bowers


----------



## Shamrock (13 Feb 2007)

What were those bumps on either side of his neck after he got out of the water?  They weren't there before he was dunked.


----------



## Globesmasher (13 Feb 2007)

Well done - that brings back memories.

I went through Portage PFS in January-February as well (1989).

Have fun ..... the courses can be a lot of fun if you have the right mix of people on your courses. 
I recall having a great time ... and flying too!


----------



## 23007 (13 Feb 2007)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Congrats Learning!
> 
> Tell Clarke he is "REEDICULOUS"
> 
> ...



Bograt, if only we had a video of YOU from the flight welcome party posted on here...now That would have been rediculous. Looking forward to your solo party....it can only get better!!


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Feb 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> What were those bumps on either side of his neck after he got out of the water?



It was _only -25C_ that day ...  he's got HEAT RASH!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2007)

Hehe you do laugh quite oddly don't you, hehehe.


----------



## Bograt (13 Feb 2007)

23007 said:
			
		

> Bograt, if only we had a video of YOU from the flight welcome party posted on here...now That would have been rediculous. Looking forward to your solo party....it can only get better!!



Apparently a lot of people were too drunk to understand me and my newfie accent.       My sister is a stripper    Anyone have a mop?


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2007)

Bo, congrats.

p.s.  yeah, you should get something done about that laugh...  


G2G


----------



## Bo (14 Feb 2007)

I should mention that this is the only student who has completed his solo (he had his commercial license). Most people are at least 4 flights away from their solo and if the weather stays this cold, the course may be extended.

The new Grobs have been experiencing problems keeping the oil temperature warm on days below -25C. I've flown 5 times out of 15 flying days due to extreme cold and/or wind chill. Usually we only start flying around noon since the mornings are too cold. It's frustrating because there isn't a cloud in the sky.

Ah well, I shouldn't complain. I could be back in Farnham   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Feb 2007)

Grob having probs at -25c.....wow, even a Griffon can handle -25c...  ;D

G2G


----------



## Inch (14 Feb 2007)

I seem to remember being grounded more than a few times on the Jet Ranger when it was below -32. Airplanes just don't like the cold that much, sometimes even less than the operator!


----------



## Globesmasher (14 Feb 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> I seem to remember being grounded more than a few times on the Jet Ranger when it was below -32. Airplanes just don't like the cold that much, sometimes even less than the operator!



OMG!!!   

Does that mean we've purchased/contracted an aircraft that wont be functional for 5 months out of any given year at CYPG????   ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Feb 2007)

This week we are working with a cut-off around -22, -23 (officially it is still -32).  Even at that, we are having to run really lean and in some interesting configurations just to keep the oil temps up.  I understand the Grob people are working on a fix as we speak ...


----------



## Bograt (14 Feb 2007)

Bo, or Iceman, 

Ask Col Palmer if the memo to rename the Grob has been approved. I wrote the memo in June, and haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## warspite (15 Feb 2007)

lol funny video....
lmao funny laugh ;D :rofl: ;D


----------



## Astrodog (15 Feb 2007)

what do they keep you guys doing on non-flying days?


----------



## Bograt (15 Feb 2007)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> what do they keep you guys doing on non-flying days?



I'm sure they are admiring the Small Group Evaluation's rumble Book. Yes that's me dancing on top of the bar at Earls with the 3 blonds, one of whom may or may not have been wearing panties.


----------



## Bo (16 Feb 2007)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> what do they keep you guys doing on non-flying days?



We're usually on standby until 13:30. After that, if the weather doesn't seem to be improving, we're let off. 

I'll usually review and do some chair flying for a bit. After that, it's workout, eat, go into Portage and get a Timmies, eat, ping-pong, watch movie, sleep.


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Feb 2007)

Bo said:
			
		

> ping-pong



Ahhh Portage memories!

You forgot drinking on the week ends 

Max


----------



## pipstah (20 Feb 2007)

Hey Bow,
              dont worry about your newfie accent... we all catched that your sister is a stripper and that she's hot. About the mop... sadly I was the guy who brought it!    Mitch, by the way that video is really funny even more when I'm watching it at home!!  ;D   
Does the ''shitty kitty'' still exist?


----------



## Bo (20 Feb 2007)

Shitty Kitty still exists...

We actually met a couple girls there, then noticed that they're pics were in the rumble book from the earlier course! They must be waiting until the next round of pilot hopefuls come in  ;D.


----------



## Chou (21 Feb 2007)

Sounds like you`re having fun Bo, I bet you and Vandor are gonna get in the tub together  ;D once you`ve done your solos


----------

